# Feg Pa-63



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm getting a FEG PA-63 this weekend. I plan to use it for a CCW for the summer and when carrying my .45 Witness is impractical. I know it's not as powerful as a 9mm, but it's more than a .38 spl. A Kel-Tec P-11 would be better, but for the price, I think it's a good compromise. Opinions please!!!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I got one myself and use it for a truck gun. It should carry good because of the way it's made but I perfer .38's. I always got my 3AT on me in my pocket. It's more a matter of what you like and can shoot the best. Good luck.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

I have some links to another board with some good PA-63 info. Not sure of the politics of pasting them here. PM if you wnat them (Mine is on layaway right now. darn money)


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Slick enough little gun for the money, basically like a Walther PP. Good JHPs are harder to come by in 9X18mm than in .380 or 9mmP, but not impossible to find. I'm not all that crazy about CorBon ammo, but I believe they make a decent "Pow'R Ball" defense load for the 9X18mm. The trigger on the one example of these I've tried was atrocious, but perhaps yours will be lighter/smoother.


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

I bought one when they first came out.loved it great gun and shot very well.
when my daughter turned 21 she got a nickel colt 1911 for her birthday and *loaned* her my pa-63.she lived off campus at OSU and the pa-63 was her apt gun.
she only laugh's when I ask when I am getting it back:smt082:smt082.:smt023
pete


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> The trigger on the one example of these I've tried was atrocious, but perhaps yours will be lighter/smoother.


wolf's (?) has a spring kit for these guns. supposed to include hammer spring, mainspring and um i think 1 more. From the Makarov forums I have been to, these kits work well to reduce the 15lb-ish da trigger pull. Are links to other forums allowed?

Oh yes, apparently it is recommended to use the 95 grain bullets in these.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

niadhf said:


> Are links to other forums allowed?


Sure. Post your link.

Keep in mind that "spring kits" can often compromise ignition reliability.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> Sure. Post your link.
> 
> Keep in mind that "spring kits" can often compromise ignition reliability.


Agreed. I like letting other be guinea pigs:smt033 and so far the reviews are good. Of course saving the originals means you can still go back.

Here are a couple, one how to and some discussion

http://forums.gunboards.com/showthread.php?t=30800

http://forums.gunboards.com/showthread.php?t=25200

http://forums.gunboards.com/showthread.php?t=22172


----------

